# A few career questions from a beginner.



## morgasm (Aug 1, 2006)

I have quite a few questions about getting into the world of cosmetology and make up art. For starters, I'm seventeen and going into my senior year of highschool. I turn eighteen in November (I figure that's relevant, right?)

-At my age, what can I do to get me ready for a career in make up art?

-What books should I read aside from "Making Faces"?

-I live in Alaska, so there aren't too many make up options for me, I don't think. Maybe I'm wrong, suggestions?

-Do you have to be eighteen to be a make up artist?

-How do I get into freelancing?

-What are some suggestions for starting a portfolio?

-What else should I know? I know I have more questions, so adress as much as you learned getting into the business, please.

thanks in advance, I'd appreciate any and all information.


----------



## xquisitevietma (Aug 1, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *morgasm* 
_I have quite a few questions about getting into the world of cosmetology and make up art. For starters, I'm seventeen and going into my senior year of highschool. I turn eighteen in November (I figure that's relevant, right?)

-At my age, what can I do to get me ready for a career in make up art?

-What books should I read aside from "Making Faces"?

-I live in Alaska, so there aren't too many make up options for me, I don't think. Maybe I'm wrong, suggestions?

-Do you have to be eighteen to be a make up artist?

-How do I get into freelancing?

-What are some suggestions for starting a portfolio?

-What else should I know? I know I have more questions, so adress as much as you learned getting into the business, please.

thanks in advance, I'd appreciate any and all information.




_

 

I'm seventeen and I just graduated high school so I'm going on to makeup school. But as for being in high school.. your best bet is working at MACY'S. Macy's is the only department store I know who hires people under 18. Macy's is ALL about customer service. They don't require you to do makeup application interviews, excluding Mac (which you have to be 18 ). Nordstrom requires you to be 18 & so does Sephora. Freelancing is for people who are dedicated in networking themselves. Most people won't hire you unless they see sample work, a portfolio. They need people with experience, so I would just continue to work at Macy's til you know a little more. You can try and get in contact with photographers and such and tell them you'll do makeup for free in exchange for prints. Take some sample pictures of your work with a regular digital camera could work to show photographers, that could help.


----------



## morgasm (Aug 1, 2006)

Thanks for the help,
my only problem really is that Alaska is desolate and we have no Macy's in the entire state.
But I'll get to work on my portfolio.


----------

